# Double Clynder Pistol from the 60's



## Glencoe12 (Apr 25, 2010)

When I was a kid my dad had a pistol that was double clynder. It shot two differnt Calibur ammo. I thiink it was a colt and a .22 but I don't know. However, I would like information on it, so I can buy one my self. Could some one please tell me what it is for sure. He bought it in the Early 60's and it came in a blond box.

Thanks
Glencoe12tumbleweed


----------



## dhusker (Jun 6, 2009)

The gun is a Colt Frontier Scout with a .22 lr and a .22 magnum cylinder. I purchased one in 1964 and I still have it..........one of my favorite guns. Current value runs about $500 to $600 in my area. I paid $60.


----------

